# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kulkuri2 - tutkimus: Oulu, Turku ja Tampere

## Mikko Laaksonen

Kulkumuotojen rinnakkaiskäyttö - tutkimuksen osa 2, jossa tutkimuskohteina ovat Oulun, Turun ja Tampereen kaupungit, on valmistunut.

Tutkimuksissa on hyvin mielenkiintoista tietoa siitä, miten Suomen suurimmissa kaupungeissa liikutaan ja miten asukkaat haluaisivat joukkoliikennettä ja kevyttä liikennettä kehitettäävän.

Alla linkit Kulkuri1 ja Kulkuri2 - tutkimuksiin sekä LVM:n tiedote asiasta:

Liikkujaryhmät suomalaisissa kaupungeissa. LVM 9/2007 PDF:nä

Kulkutapojen rinnakkaiskäyttö ja siirtymäpotentiaali.
LVM 21/2006 PDF:nä




> Suurissa kaupungeissa käytetään monipuolisesti eri kulkutapoja 
> 
> 1.3.2007 
> 
> Valtaosa suurten kaupunkien asukkaista käyttää monipuolisesti useita eri kulkutapoja. Näin todetaan liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön tutkimuksessa, jossa selvitettiin ihmisten kulkutapoja pääkaupunkiseudulla, Tampereella, Turussa ja Oulussa.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulla on eniten joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaita ja selvästi muita vähemmän kevyen liikenteen käyttäjiä. Oulussa puolestaan yli kolmasosa liikkujista on pyöräilijöitä ja jalankulkijoita. Samalla kuitenkin autoilijoiden osuus on tutkituista kaupungeista suurin. 
> 
> Tampereella ja Turussa kevyt liikenne on suosittu kulkutapa. Tampereella joukkoliikennettä käytetään hieman enemmän kuin Turussa. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa pidetään parhaana pääkaupunkiseudulla ja heikoimpana Oulun alueella.
> ...

----------

